# Two Schnauzers and Fish



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have two Schnauzer's, Scrappy and Lola, theyre both rescues. I also have 3 Fish Tanks, A 150 gallon tank with a Fahaka Puffer... a 90 gallon New World Cichlid tank... and a 55 gallon hexagon tank that I'm in the process of turning into a Saltwater tank.


----------

